# How to cover a cast?



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I had a cast on my lower leg years ago, cut off an old pair of sweat pants and sewed the end shut. Then I covered that in a plastic trash bag to keep the cast dry. Looked pretty ghetto but it worked to stay warm and dry while hobbling around in the snow and what not.


----------



## uh oh a virus 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

JeffreyCH said:


> I had a cast on my lower leg years ago, cut off an old pair of sweat pants and sewed the end shut. Then I covered that in a plastic trash bag to keep the cast dry. Looked pretty ghetto but it worked to stay warm and dry while hobbling around in the snow and what not.


Yea I got the brilliant idea of using a hand warmer plus a few layers of socks. It's gonna work.


----------



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Ive been trying to figure something out myself. Ive got a minor break in my ring finger. its wrapped up and will be in a warm glove, but i think im also gonna tape it together with my middle finger to prevent lateral movement.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd do some wicking layer, then fleece, then saran wrap, then your mom's oven mitten


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oven Mitts are the best thing ever!


----------



## Reykd (Jan 19, 2012)

a biiiiig fat wool sock


----------



## The111 (Jan 12, 2011)

uh oh a virus 2 said:


> Yea I got the brilliant idea of using a hand warmer plus a few layers of socks. It's gonna work.


Yeah I'd make sure to incorporate something in there that is waterproof, like plastic and tape. I'd be more concerned about getting wet than getting cold.


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

How big is the cast? Couldn't you wear a largish mitten over it? That way you'd at least have some waterproofing...?


----------



## uh oh a virus 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

The111 said:


> Yeah I'd make sure to incorporate something in there that is waterproof, like plastic and tape. I'd be more concerned about getting wet than getting cold.


I already have a waterproof cast


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

then why do you need a cover? a cast looks warm enough to me, at most I'd wrap the ends with a mix of saran wrap and ace bandage to keep snow from getting into the cast.


----------



## mani (Feb 6, 2010)

Go to a cobbler (shoe repair). They should be able to hook you up. I've done this for both snowboarding and playing hockey. Find a cheap glove that is an XL at least. They can pull the seam and insert a piece of material that will keep you warm and then reapply some nikwax to make sure its waterproof. Shouldn't cost more than 20 bucks.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

duct tape a beanie to your hand


----------

